# I come in peace, pleae don't chang a thing



## beardo (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi my name is Beardo. I'm in s.f bay area I've been grilling most of my life but am new to low and slow. My equipment is  a Webber Performer,an ECB MES. The ECB has a lot of mods it looks like R2D2.the ECB was a gift for 10 years of service. the MES was a christmas gift. and that is how I found you good people. and am looking forward to building a UDS and and off set soon. (the wife needs a little time to worme up to that idea) I have no experince in stick burning but I can see this is a great place to learn. well hope this is enough if not let me know. once again thank you for being here.    Beardo.


----------



## fired up (Feb 11, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## werdwolf (Feb 11, 2009)

Welcome and enjoy the forum.  You are going to love your MES, if you don't already!


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Beardo, that was a nice introduction my friend. And with that, I welcome you to the SMF. How far are you from The City?


----------



## smokin365 (Feb 12, 2009)

Welcome, amd thanks for accepting us just the way we are
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   You have found a great place to learn how to do about anything that you want to learn about smoking


----------



## bw0529 (Feb 12, 2009)

Welcome:... great place


----------



## morkdach (Feb 12, 2009)

welcome to smf we got it you ask. we like qview so show us what ya got.


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 12, 2009)

Welcome from Pittsburgh, PA.....you have come to the right place


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 12, 2009)

lol, Welcome to SMF.  Can you tell we really like this place?  You'll like it here too.


----------



## jimr (Feb 12, 2009)

Now that's the way to intro yourself
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Welcome!!!


----------



## azrocker (Feb 12, 2009)

I would love to see this r2d2! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I am new here too and it is indeed a great place!


----------



## mulepackin (Feb 12, 2009)

Good to have you along. You're gonna like what you see!


----------



## ncdodave (Feb 12, 2009)

welcome beardo. its good to have another in the bay join us! im a little east but not to far.
Lucas Films called me tonight and George said he wants his r2d2 back! lol jk
welcome!


----------



## jamesb (Feb 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Once you build that UDS, your wife will love the food you and it will produce!


----------



## bassman (Feb 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.  Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## azkitch (Feb 12, 2009)

Welcome, and if you have any suggestions on how to change things, feel free to post em! Just make sure the engine is running and the door is open first!
WOWEEE, I hadda use a fire extinguisher on my 'puter!
Tons of great advice here, and nicely subdivided for ease in finding. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




dk

I just realized that I couldn't get on yesterday cuz all the townspeople were out with pitchforks and torches!!


----------



## txbbqman (Feb 12, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF family, glad to have you


----------



## harrylips (Feb 12, 2009)

welcome aboard


----------



## beardo (Feb 12, 2009)

thank you all for the nice welcome, like I said I have a lot to learn and I know I will learn a lot here." Like posting pic. and typing" and using the thread,all these bottons.I know I'll make some misstakes please bare with me as my typing and spelling is not that good. I graduated from a CA.high school and that gives me a 5th grade ED. To answer some of your qustions werdwolf I love the mes and this form helped me a lot befor I even got the tool ,richoso1 I'm about 40 mil. from the city if SF is the city your thinking of . As soon as I learn how to post pic. R2D2 and  qview will be up and running, that may take a lottle time......ncdodave...tell george he cann,t have R2D2 back , jamesD..the uds is for a good friend of mine.I see all the fun you people have with your projects and I want to try some too ..Bassman the engine is off cuz I'm finaly HOME!!! I've been getting great advise from this place fro a long time before I joined that is why I joined. I just love you townspeople with your pitchforks and torches and grills and somkers.. And I just found the gardening threads with all this work is realley getting in my way. thanks again.....Beardo.........


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 12, 2009)

Beardo, glad to have you here! Welcome.


----------



## beardo (Feb 12, 2009)

thank you all for the nice welcome, like I said I have a lot to learn and I know I will learn a lot here." Like posting pic. and typing" and using the thread,all these bottons.I know I'll make some misstakes please bare with me as my typing and spelling is not that good. I graduated from a CA.high school and that gives me a 5th grade ED. To answer some of your qustions werdwolf I love the mes and this form helped me a lot befor I even got the tool ,richoso1 I'm about 40 mil. from the city if SF is the city your thinking of . As soon as I learn how to post pic. R2D2 and  qview will be up and running, that may take a lottle time......ncdodave...tell george he cann,t have R2D2 back , jamesD..the uds is for a good friend of mine.I see all the fun you people have with your projects and I want to try some too ..Bassman the engine is off cuz I'm finaly HOME!!! I've been getting great advise from this place fro a long time before I joined that is why I joined. I just love you townspeople with your pitchforks and torches and grills and somkers.. And I just found the gardening threads with all this work is realley getting in my way. thanks again.....Beardo.........


----------



## 13spicerub (Feb 12, 2009)

welcome. feel free to ask away. this place has never let me down once.


----------

